# Another Ebay downer



## oskisan (Oct 22, 2012)

Another bike auction where someone settled offline and the seller quit the auction early... Am I the only guy out there who tries to be fair and win an auction on the up and up? Kind of sucks when I see this happening more and more on the nicer/rarer bikes that come available. Its actually pretty smart as you dont have to pay the %fee, and you also dont even need to pay for a reserve price! I wonder if ebay is loosing a lot of money to these kind of transactions. Oh well, saved a lot of money so I guess I'm happy...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 22, 2012)

Which bike?


----------



## oskisan (Oct 22, 2012)

elgin twin 40... last time it was a flocycle


----------



## oskisan (Oct 22, 2012)

Not a real nice bike at all, but I feel stupid waiting to bid on these bikes...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 23, 2012)

*It sucks when a auction is pulled*

This has happened to me a lot on ebay over the years - you are bidding or waiting to bid on a item you need or want & to bid closer to the auction end & next thing I know the auction has been pulled -- I am not the guy to ask someone to pull a auction - but now I feel I almost have to ask if they seller would take an offer on the item or if I don't someone else will -- what happened to letting a auction go through -- I always say to myself that there will be another one -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 23, 2012)

yes i hate it too. they should honor the auction and keep the offers off untill the end if it does not make reserve.


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 23, 2012)

oskisan said:


> Another bike auction where someone settled offline and the seller quit the auction early... Am I the only guy out there who tries to be fair and win an auction on the up and up?




I have been whining about this for a long time.  And what boggles my mind is I think the seller is making a bad choice.  The purpose of an auction is to find the highest bidder.  If you are taking an early offer without letting the process play out, you are taking a calculated risk.  The "early offerer" would have been right there bidding as would *others* as well.


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 23, 2012)

*you can always ask a seller*

You can ask if the seller has a Buy it now price? the worse the can say is no, but I do hate where sellers use the ebay ad as a way of advertisement only to shut down the auction when they get a buyer through messaging. When a BIN price is added the auction is still live and anyone can buy it if they happen to be looking at it the item.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 23, 2012)

It isn't just through messaging these off ebay deals are being made. Many times I'm seeing the same items for auction on ebay also listed at a higher price on craigslist. If a CL buyer gives the seller his asking price "yank" goes the ebay auction.

I always let my auctions go to completion and have never pulled one having bidders.

Dave


----------



## oldjoysteve (Oct 24, 2012)

me too.haha,i hate it. they should honor the auction and keep the offers off untill the end if it does not make reserve.


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 11, 2012)

oskisan said:


> Another bike auction where someone settled offline and the seller quit the auction early... Am I the only guy out there who tries to be fair and win an auction on the up and up? Kind of sucks when I see this happening more and more on the nicer/rarer bikes that come available. Its actually pretty smart as you dont have to pay the %fee, and you also dont even need to pay for a reserve price! I wonder if ebay is loosing a lot of money to these kind of transactions. Oh well, saved a lot of money so I guess I'm happy...




I am not saying i go that way but...ebay and PP cost about 15% do the math.


----------

